# Which life is better? Single or Married?



## soumya (Nov 12, 2009)

I am single and I prefer it that way!


----------



## max_demon (Nov 13, 2009)

all the way married life , its like multliplayer game on a same console without the need for going online . PS : i really like my Sims to get married


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 13, 2009)

max_demon said:


> i really like my Sims to get married


Its so so so.....


@OP, r u getting married soon?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 13, 2009)

Don't know but voted for single.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Nov 13, 2009)

Single all the way


----------



## openSUSE (Dec 9, 2009)

shadi ka laddu jo khaye vo bhi pachataye aur jo na khaye vo bhi pachataye....!!!! []


----------



## crawwww (Dec 9, 2009)

soumya said:


> I am single and I prefer it that way!



Everyone prefers it that way but later on succumb to social/ family pressure.


----------



## eggman (Dec 9, 2009)

Unmarried with a GF!!!
better yet, keep em changing!!

lol!


----------



## crawwww (Dec 10, 2009)

eggman said:


> Unmarried with a GF!!!
> better yet, keep em changing!!
> 
> lol!




rest of us r married with GF


----------



## Davidboon (Dec 10, 2009)

i better stay single


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 25, 2009)

soumya said:


> I am single and I prefer it that way!


 
  If you are single how can you know what being married means.I vouch that only married or divorcess vote in this forum.

  Being married is much better for me.Unless your wife doesnt eat all of the food.


----------



## crawwww (Jan 11, 2010)

soumya said:
			
		

> Which life is better? Single or Married?



Go ask your mom and dad. they will be very happy to tell you


----------



## Geekman (Jan 11, 2010)

Married with GF is better than single with GF.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 28, 2010)

best would be a 2 yr contract marriage .


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 28, 2010)

Live Together


----------



## Apple Juice (Jan 28, 2010)

live in


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2010)

second life


----------



## abhijangda (Mar 26, 2010)

marrying a good girl is always better than single.
But its too hard to find a good girl
Isn't it?


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 26, 2010)

extramarital 



Enjoy~!


----------



## Dark Soul (Mar 30, 2010)

Good girls are in every corner of the earth, but unfortunately earth has no corners!!

Ya I know it sounds stupid!! 

I prefer married life, though I have no experience


----------



## sijugk (Apr 6, 2010)

Why confusion??? Single life is better.


----------



## hansraj (Apr 6, 2010)

freshseasons said:


> If you are single how can you know what being married means.I vouch that only married or divorcess vote in this forum.
> 
> Being married is much better for me.Unless your wife doesnt eat all of the food.



I am in total agreement with u friend. After being married for past 5 years I am convinced tat married life is better.

@DarkSoul

May be earth has only one corner which is now exhausted!!!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 6, 2010)

think abt society...


----------



## Tron91 (Apr 6, 2010)

What society? Try having a walk through the night in a big city? Is it socially acceptable?


----------



## hoodiboy (Jul 15, 2010)

Always Single..


----------



## saliha (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi...

Single life is better than married life,
as we don't have any responsibilities, commitments in our bachelor time period..
Its really enjoyable life..


----------



## asingh (Dec 1, 2010)

Cannot live without 'em, cannot live with them....!


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 2, 2010)

asingh said:


> Cannot live without 'em, cannot live with them....!



same here


----------



## abhidev (Dec 3, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> same here



same here too...


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 6, 2010)

I think single life is better till age of 30....after dat...married life is good...
& also depends on the bride.....


----------



## Goten (Dec 9, 2010)

I voted single but i wanna be married....Who needs a single boring life....I love turbulent sexy life....;p


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 9, 2010)

life with GF.. best part of life.. u njoy being together and u r nt married even ... 

laddu b taste ho rha hain.. kharidna b nai pada..lol


----------



## Faun (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd go with married


----------



## Goten (Dec 9, 2010)

If u read my message here....U know what I am doing.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Coool (Dec 13, 2010)

no tension, no fear...single life roxx


----------



## alexgw (Dec 15, 2010)

My vote goes for single life.


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 22, 2010)

actually ppl who r married can only answer this best with experience of both....

Enjoy~!


----------



## _VascoZ_ (Dec 22, 2010)

The ones saying 'married' must use a P4 with Win98 all their life... Btw, I LOVE upgrades!

Anyone else here who overclocks every system of his?


----------



## Jerin (Jan 6, 2011)

Geekman said:


> Married with GF is better than single with GF.



Looks like you are enjoying as a married bachelor


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2011)

Never had a girlfriend so cannot comment. And marriage is definitely not like computer hardware or technology which needs upgrading.:C_ironic:


----------



## sahil72 (Jan 7, 2011)

Single, anytime anyplace.. I know it


----------



## Piyush (Jan 7, 2011)

so many guys up here are bravely telling their opinions
but none of them will be able to stand on those thoughts

some learn soon and some learn a lil later

PS:we wouldnt be thinking such nonsense if our parents were not married 
NO OFFENSE


----------



## RAMA PRASAD (Jan 16, 2011)

Guys...
get married. My suggestion to you after my two years experience.

You just feel like your responsibilities and burdens increase after marriage but its not like that. In some way you may even enjoy that extra schedule of your life.


----------



## Journey (Jan 19, 2011)

I believe married to be better. 
Think about it, as a married person you can still do everything you could do as a single person (although some could say that a few things could be immoral and disrespectful to your other half)
But as a single person, you cannot do anything a married person does.


----------



## Rohan_B (Jan 26, 2011)

abhidev said:


> same here too...



Same Here Three!


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2011)

Life is a b!tch either way. You gotta be happy by yourself.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 13, 2011)

thats another valid point by Mr Faun aka ichi


----------



## eggman (Feb 13, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> life with GF.. best part of life.. u njoy being together and u r nt married even ...
> 
> laddu b taste ho rha hain.. kharidna b nai pada..lol



+1
Dunno abt marriage but having a GF is faaaaaaaaaar better thn staying single...
And that is coming from a guy who has spend first 97% of life single...


----------



## nisargshah95 (Feb 14, 2011)

Geek life, best life


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 22, 2011)

single sucks when u r alone...need to get gf


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2011)

have a live-in relationship ... its the best of the both worlds


----------



## Goten (Mar 17, 2011)

I want to a superstar and have fun with wife and every1 else.

Peace~~~!


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 19, 2011)

polling says it all...

Enjoy~!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 20, 2011)

I am single and prefer this way.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 24, 2011)

So far single, never even had a chat with a girl, I know i've wasted my life  Soooooo borin...
I prefer married to find out how girls are...


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> I prefer married to find out how *girls* are...



You sure that it is the right option ?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 25, 2011)

^^ Hope so 

 i think it'll be fun 

Anyway Life needs some adventure


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 25, 2011)

marriage is like the program roadies, on mtv, but instead of winning cash, you lose it. lots of it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2011)

Single Life & Married Life are totally independent of each other


----------



## RChandan (Apr 26, 2011)

Single ftw!


----------



## rajeevk (Apr 26, 2011)

I like being Single but both have several advantages and disadvantages. Lets see what is written in my fate.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 26, 2011)

single :
advantage :
-flexi timings
-flexi eating
-YOU CAN FLIRT
-can live with parents

disadvantage
-can get lonely
-ghar ka khana nahi milta 


married:
dis/advantage : im really not qualified for this


----------



## KDroid (May 5, 2011)

asingh said:


> Cannot live without 'em, cannot live with them....!



xD totally true!


----------



## desiibond (May 5, 2011)

I never commented here but now that I started married life, I would say that, though bachelor life is good, family is definitely the better. Having the feeling that there always is that special person next to you, sharing everything is, well, special


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

crawwww said:


> rest of us r married with GF


Rest of us do not have a gf(for a long time now).


----------



## furious_gamer (May 5, 2011)

desiibond said:


> I never commented here but now that I started married life, I would say that, though bachelor life is good, family is definitely the better. Having the feeling that there always is that special person next to you, sharing everything is, well, special



Hmm, looks like someone switched their lifestyle and the time they spend on TDF.... 



tkin said:


> Rest of us do not have a gf(for a long time now).


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

desiibond said:


> I never commented here but now that I started married life, I would say that, though bachelor life is good, family is definitely the better. Having the feeling that there always is that special person next to you, sharing everything is, well, special



Happy married life


----------



## desiibond (May 5, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Hmm, looks like someone switched their lifestyle and the time they spend on TDF....



. yes. the new lifestyle is great. peaceful and no need to search for hotels every single day.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 5, 2011)

desiibond said:


> . yes. the new lifestyle is great. *peaceful and no need to search for hotels every single day*.



LOL For Wut?


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> LOL For Wut?


Well, if someone ever steps on the foot of their wife, they will have to search for hotels, maybe he meant that.


----------



## desiibond (May 5, 2011)

lol. I meant in the most decent sense (food and party)


----------



## furious_gamer (May 5, 2011)

^^ In a blink of eye, i imagine something nasty about you with that comment...


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ In a blink of eye, i imagine something nasty about you with that comment...



......


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2011)

I think single life is better.
Not yet married. But after marriage, a LOT depends on your partner.


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I think single life is better.
> Not yet married. But after marriage, a LOT depends on your partner.


How about Everything? Is everything good for ya?


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2011)

Not everything of course... but A LOT of things! 
I can bet.. MORE things than after marriage.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 6, 2011)

@vineet369

don't argue with tkin. He is a married man. He is telling this from his experience.


----------



## tkin (May 6, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> @vineet369
> 
> don't argue with tkin. He is a married man. He is telling this from his experience.


You have got to be kidding me, I'm unmarried, I ran away from my gf years ago(very complicated and expensive matter) and am single ATM, loving it.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 6, 2011)

tkin said:


> You have got to be kidding me, I'm unmarried, I ran away from my gf years ago(very complicated and expensive matter) and am single ATM, loving it.



LOL. Was just kidding.

BTW ran away from GF... 

Never heard anything like this. Will PM you to know more


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2011)

tkin said:


> I'm unmarried, *I ran away from my gf years ago*



But now ur avatar seems u in search of one...


----------



## furious_gamer (May 6, 2011)

like a zombie searching for food?


----------



## tkin (May 6, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> But now ur avatar seems u in search of one...


OMG! No wonder she ran away from me.

*whall.org/blog/files/lolcats-rofl.jpg



furious_gamer said:


> like a zombie searching for food?


fail! Zombies search for Bwaaaaainz!!


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2011)

tkin said:


> Zombies search for Bwaaaaainz!!



let me complete the sentence...

*Zombie in search of Bwaaaaainz & Zombieland & Zombie GF if any*


----------



## Vyom (May 6, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> But now ur avatar seems u in search of one...



    ...    

Btw, @tkin: So you are unmarried, and think to be married is better than being single... and still ran away from GF..  

Hmm... I think, I am getting a hang of you..


----------



## tkin (May 6, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ...
> 
> Btw, @tkin: So you are unmarried, and think to be married is better than being single... and still ran away from GF..
> 
> Hmm... I think, I am getting a hang of you..


No, I like getting married but can't find a zombie right now.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 6, 2011)

How about Live Together 



desiibond said:


> :d. Yes. The new lifestyle is great. Peaceful and no need to search for hotels every single day.



btw *post of the day*


----------



## furious_gamer (May 6, 2011)

^^ post of the week. No one can get the point easily.


----------



## Vyom (May 6, 2011)

^^ I think, you are seriously doubting the intellect of the TDF members


----------



## furious_gamer (May 6, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ I think, you are seriously doubting the intellect of the TDF members



I seriously taking about the humor part of the TDF members... No one want to think intellect way at first....


----------



## dbhaumik (Mar 28, 2012)

Single life is a free life


----------



## abhidev (Mar 28, 2012)

single life helps you to avoid huge phone bills and empty pockets


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 29, 2012)

^^ Not exactly, when i was single, i used to browse in my phone and talk to many friends to avoid thinking about my ex. Still the phone bills comes closer,.

Pockets? Man, i started purchasing games only after the break-up, which costs me equal to what i spent before that.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2012)

Being Single is good but I think after the age of 30, being married is good.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 31, 2012)

Single


----------



## abhidev (Apr 2, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Not exactly, when i was single, i used to browse in my phone and talk to many friends to avoid thinking about my ex. Still the phone bills comes closer,.
> 
> Pockets? Man, i started purchasing games only after the break-up, which costs me equal to what i spent before that.



The point is all that money was spent on yourself.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 26, 2012)

Being single makes sure you are only responsible for your own problems, and not somebody else's.

Single, Work-a-holic and Happy~


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 26, 2012)

Being single is good if you have no difficulties in life.

Otherwise, it is a lot better to be married while growing older because there will come times in your life that you will require tremendous emotional support and only a spouse can provide that - not your parents (because by this time they'd be too old), not your siblings (they have their own problems).


----------



## theserpent (Apr 26, 2012)

Both have there advantages and disadvantages


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 26, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> Being single is good if you have no difficulties in life.
> 
> Otherwise, it is a lot better to be married while growing older because there will come times in your life that you will require tremendous emotional support and only a spouse can provide that - not your parents (because by this time they'd be too old), not your siblings (they have their own problems).



they *will* have their own problems headaches


----------

